# wanted Irish Reg R32



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

looking for Irish registered R32 GTR, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

simonwal said:


> looking for Irish registered R32 GTR, any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Not too many available and most are holding on to them now. VRT and taxes are just gone stupid, but a pre 91 32GTR if you could get one would be a lot cheaper on you.


----------



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

hows it going Rob, yeah its pre 91 I'm looking for alright. get the 200vrt and 56 tax. its the only way to go. cant imagine really getting one in Ireland but said its worth a go. I'll buy from japan if nothing comes up. Vrt and taxes are a joke. country wants you driving balls of shite


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

I know of one but hes in 2 minds to sell its a white one. Irish reg and all


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

michealkirwan said:


> I know of one but hes in 2 minds to sell its a white one. Irish reg and all


Hi Guys, I'd try to source one in the U.K first at least you can go view it in the flesh. There are still some horror stories coming from Japan. I brought my 32GTR in 11 yrs ago via Newera Imports. All went great thankfully and dealing with a reputable importer is a must.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quality on tap & pricing 11 yrs ago is as you say very different now 

especially for 32s


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Quality on tap & pricing 11 yrs ago is as you say very different now
> 
> especially for 32s


 Hi Matty , Revenue here quoted €18,000 VRT, on a 94 32GTR just 2 weeks ago !!! its gone absolutely scandalous, where do they base their charges ??? Looks like they are trying to destroy the private import market totally.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That’s mad

i was referring to prices in japan

far more importers now, bubble pricing, lack of quality examples

bonkers


----------



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

€18000 is just a complete joke, but doesn't surprise me. You could only be going for classic and have the cheap tax too. I'm on the lookout in the UK too, but japan could be best option to try find a standard enough example.


----------



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

bump, still looking for Irish Reg R32 thanks


----------

